# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  cicoman

## alta

bok cure

bumbar je prosao 21 mjesec, sve je ok, cicamo, oboje zadovoljni... jedino sto je pred par dana otkrio cicu self service - doseta do mene, digne majicu drito u cicnjak, vuce cicu van i navaljuje
i to stalno... sto znaci da je gospodin stalno na cici

pa me zanima hoce li ta faza dugot trajat... jer ipak ne mogu samo i iskljucivo njega dojit, imam jos neke sitne stvarcice za obavljat po kuci, a on na moje 'kasnije' reagira vrlo burno tj. urlici i bacanje na pod od muke

thx
 :Smile:

----------

